# Fabric Paint vs Screen Printing Ink



## LuluStar (Apr 10, 2014)

I am just starting to learn screen printing and was wondering how important is it to use actual screen printing ink?

I purchased a little bottle of fabric "puff paint" (example picture attached) from Michaels to try it out. But I'm just not getting a good result. Is this the problem?

The screen came out beautifully! I mean I'm so impressed with the detail and everything. I'm using an ez screen print standard sheet. 

On fabric I get sort of a faint image. Not all of it prints completely. But the opposite on paper - kind of blotchy - like too much paint!

I think I should also mention that I am printing lines of text about 1/4 inch high.

Any input would be very appreciated!


----------

